# France in September?



## LPDrifter

Hi Fellow Motorhomers

We have toured France fairly extensively over the years but our time in France has always been in Spring to Early Summer and no later than end of July.

This year we have had our motorhoming curtailed by other events and we thinking of going to France for September.

Question is - have many of you toured France in September and what has been your experience - weather? festivals? things to do generally?

Any pointers

Many thanks


----------



## Morphology

We spent 2 weeks in Champagne / Loire valley Sept last year had a great time. Some campsites away from the coast seem to shut at end sept, but we had no problem with aires / campsites. 

Weather was pretty good, though getting a bit chilly in the evenings.

The things to see are much the same all year round  

Les journees du Patrimoine (Heritage days) will be 17-18th Sept this year, so museums and public buildings will all be free.

Morph.


----------



## bognormike

It's our normal time to get across the channel - 2 years ago we went to Burgundy (wine Harvest time!), then to Avignon - very hot mid month, and on to the Camargue - in the med on 1st October 8)  8) 
Weather can be changeable, But it can be so in July!!


----------



## Grizzly

We usually pass through at some time in September. The weather can be fine but very often, around the middle of the month, there is a very definite end-of-season storm and, after that, the nights are colder and days less sunny and much cooler.

Campsites look tired and are almost empty or closed but there is no race for places on aires. Many villages have autumnal type fetes and food celebrations.- mushrooms, truffles and so on.

G


----------



## Suenliam

We go every year in September when it is quieter, but places are still open. There is no better time for fresh fruit and vegetables and lots of villages/towns are still in festival mood. 

The weather may not be quite as hot as mid July/August, but a couple of years ago we stayed in the Beaujolais area because folk were returning from Provence as it was too hot down there - still up to 40degrees. It was nearly as hot in Fleurie  Towards the end of September, particularly in the north, the evening are not "boiling" but it's still a lot warmer than here.

Some of the tiny municipal campsites will shut at the end of August, but we have never had to change our plans drastically to get a campsite and we avoid the all singing/all dancing ones. 

Don't worry - if you like France, September will not disappoint.

Sue


----------



## raynipper

September is great in France.
All the 'visitors' and tourists have gone. I can park where I want. Service in restaurants is better. The roads are virtually empty.

We just have to put up with family then.

Ray.


----------



## mygalnme

We went last year in September down through the wine regions to the south, spent time in Port grimaud and provence. Weather was great and not having a lot of "ankle biters" as my hubby calls them (children) was a bonus, so we´re off again this year go on the 1st not sure where yet but thats the joy of Mh travel   
Margaret


----------



## Hawcara

Always go away in September and have booked my leave for next year at this time.
Sites are empty, plenty of spaces. Only place we ever felt was crowded was on a site near Agde and the beach.
Had a caravan at that time and certainly had no problems.
Going to Germany for the first time this year and hope that it will be a similar experience.


----------



## FDB

We went to Brittany last year, end of August / early September. The weather and campsites were lovely BUT lots of restaurants were closed and there was a marked end of season feel about most places. We like places to be a bit livelier so would go earlier next time


----------



## Cazzie

We''ll be off for nine weeks on 30th Aug.- can't wait!
France is great at this time of year. Usually plenty of room on the aires and the roads will be much quieter. The south coast will be less manic and the weather can still be excellent. Many campsites close by the end of September but you will still find a good selection staying open to end of Oct. and a few into November.
Most chateaux etc. will still be open and of course the wonderful scenery is always there.


----------



## CurlyBoy

raynipper said:


> September is great in France.
> All the 'visitors' and tourists have gone. I can park where I want. Service in restaurants is better. The roads are virtually empty.
> 
> We just have to put up with family then.
> 
> Ray.


....rather like Cornwall then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but this year we are trying France, leaving here, crowded Cornwall, 22nd August and returning October. This has raised my expectations greatly, thanks Ray.

curlyboy


----------



## teemyob

*September*

September is one of the bests months for France. Quieter, bit cooler and far more enjoyable.

When our kids were younger. We used to take them out of School for Holidays in September. We used to travel down to the Med fro 3 weeks.

We started by hiring Villas, then when the kids grew up a little, thought we would change to camping.

Way back then. 2 Weeks in August for a family of 5 in a Static Caravan with Eurocamp/Keycamp was £1500.

But from 1st September 2 weeks was £450 and you could add a week for free Price included A Ferry from Dover. Started just before the tunnel opened.

Loved it and a lot of happy memories.

Go and Enjoy. The further South the better if you want warmer weather.

TM


----------



## Nora+Neil

Agree with the above.

Only thing we found was that it gets dark very early. 

Nights are very long in MH.

Places are much quieter, and some seasonal shops would be closed.


----------



## lesanne

Hi, we actualy live in France ,September is perfect for touring ,a lot quieter after French holidays ,roads c/sites aires all quiet after August,try joining French Passion perfect for m/homes ,park in selected vinyards for free, and just enjoy your travels, have a nice time ,regards ,,,Les


----------



## mrbricolage

France quieter in September.............. it's full of you bloody lot! :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*YOU LOT*



mrbricolage said:


> France quieter in September.............. it's full of you bloody lot! :wink:


Yeah, I forgot about YOU LOT!

Mostly Oldies who want us younger ones tucked up in bed for 10pm!

TM


----------



## barryd

Do you mean to tell me that just as we get through august out here and all the kids and British teachers clear off we have to put up with a wave of you lot coming over!

Just when we thought we were going to get France to ourselves for a bit. 

We were supposed to be coming home early September but it appears nobody back home has missed me or requires my services anymore so we are just going to stay on! Yippeee!


----------



## Bob45

*France in September*

France is great in September. We will be setting off to France 30th August for 8 weeks touring Normandy, Brittany and then middle France. 
Some sites do close at the end of September and more at the end of October but you can always find some open.
We use CC, ACSI, Camping Cheques and campsite database.
Can't wait.

Bob


----------



## teemyob

*Re: France in September*



Bob45 said:


> France is great in September. We will be setting off to France 30th August for 8 weeks touring Normandy, Brittany and then middle France.
> Some sites do close at the end of September and more at the end of October but you can always find some open.
> We use CC, ACSI, Camping Cheques and campsite database.
> Can't wait.
> 
> Bob


So you are back on the Road Bob?

TM


----------



## davidod

Noticed from a post earlier from 'mygalnme' that last year they visited the area around Port Grimaud. 

We will be heading off in about four weeks. We are planning on heading down towards the Carmargue and then head eastward towards Port Grimaud before heading back up.

I was just wondering if there was any advice on particular routes to take, attractions not to miss, villages to absorb or particular aires or campsites that hit the spot.

I would agree that September in France can be great. For the most part high season attractions but without the crowds or peak season rates and charges. The weather can be just right too - not too hot and not too cold, certainly during the first half anyway.


----------



## me0wp00

considering the awful summer weather we've had here, I'd put money on September being lovely, usually when the kids go back we have a mini heatwave and all the back to school clothes are put away and the shorts stay out 8) I so wish I could pull my kids from school and enjoy the quieter sites for 15E :lol: quieter beaches, shops, road and attractions without all the brits  
The french camping caristes all seem to get going again in September.
I'd bring a cardi for late afternoon/evening and early mornings...but id be saying that if you were coming over today  due 3 decent hot days then storms and cooler again *sob*


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Dave, we went Reims, Tours, Dijon, Avignon, way. Stayed on a nice site at Attichy on a camperstop. Beanne south of Dijon was pretty.
We have been to Avignon before and that is well worth a visit. Hope you have a good holiday
Margaret 8)


----------



## divil

We are off to France on the 3rd of September for a week...1st time in our a MH...we had been camping in September for the last few years and always fouind it a great time to go....as is June when we go for 2 weeks.

Enjoy

Paul


----------



## teemyob

*Stopping and kids*



me0wp00 said:


> considering the awful summer weather we've had here, I'd put money on September being lovely, usually when the kids go back we have a mini heatwave and all the back to school clothes are put away and the shorts stay out 8) I so wish I could pull my kids from school and enjoy the quieter sites for 15E :lol: quieter beaches, shops, road and attractions without all the brits
> The french camping caristes all seem to get going again in September.
> I'd bring a cardi for late afternoon/evening and early mornings...but id be saying that if you were coming over today  due 3 decent hot days then storms and cooler again *sob*


"I so wish I could pull my kids from school and enjoy the quieter sites for 15E quieter beaches, shops, road and attractions without all the brits"

What is stopping you?, May I ask.

TM


----------



## Cornishaich

We were in Alsace last September for three weeks and loved every minute. Strangely, we never saw another english motorhome. Turkheim was a real surprise and pleasure. We took the train from there to Colmar.
blog: www.harrysafari.com


----------



## Cazzie

Agree that Avignon is a fab place to visit. Stayed at Pont d'Avignon site last year, hoping to use camping cheques, but was told it was under new ownership and they were no longer taking camping cheques. I see it is still in the camping cheque book this year - has anyone been lately and are they now taking the cheques again?
Otherwise will use 'Bagatelle' site which is in ACSI book.
Cazzie


----------



## davidod

Thanks Margaret for the pointers. You enjoy your holiday as well. 

Just as an add-on; has anyone any suggestions as to how best to sus out Monaco? I was thinking that the most sensible way might be to find an aire close to a suitable railway station and take a train?


----------



## H1-GBV

*Re: Stopping and kids*



teemyob said:


> "I so wish I could pull my kids from school and enjoy the quieter sites for 15E quieter beaches, shops, road and attractions without all the brits"
> 
> What is stopping you?, May I ask.
> 
> TM


I suspect it has something to do with "education".

Many parents believe that getting the kids to school is more important than money :lol:

Perhaps that is one of the problems with the recent rioters?


----------



## lindybell

HI 

YOu asked about going to Monaco. We found a great campsite in Menton (think it was a municipal) and caught the train from there to Monaco. Bit of a walk down a hill but nice spot for a campsite and Menton is a great place to have a look around.

The municipal must have been open late September because we only normally go to Europe September/ October.

I think it was Camping Municipal St Michel. I have just googled it and I am sure that was the one.

Hope that helps

Lindybell


----------



## jud

:wink: hi 3offthet.France in September is like every where else hit & miss we go at that time every year for 6 weeks and it has been reasonable .we went to Germany in June for 6 weeks the weather was rubbish but we have had some good days in France in September if not we would go to Spain check the photos out .jud :wink:


----------



## barryd

Currently parked on the aire in avignon. Got a river view but it's nothing special. I heard a van got broken into and we have seen two security guards walking around the aire.

Did pont du gard and Avignon today. 

Will let you know what the aires like overnight unless we get gassed!


----------



## LPDrifter

Many thanks for all the replies. Lots of ideas there and the general message coming back is that France is fine for a Sept holiday - a little less crowded which is good in most respects.

I think we will head towards the Loire Valley and the heartland and look out for some small town fetes or wine festivals

Will let you know how it works out

Many thanks again and best wishes


----------



## bognormike

Hi Drifter

we are heading across the water (Ok, under it!); we may see you in the Loire valley area - we've anly skirted the area or stopped off going north/ south beofre, so if the weather's right we may head that way - all very fluid at the moemnt 8)


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Don't forget that in also September you can use the ACSI card for discounted stays at sites who accept it. This means normal sites for 11 to 15 euros per night for 2 adults including electric.


----------



## b2tus

We went down to the Dordogne region in the second half of last September. Very warm, fairly quiet and we had the bonus of joining in the grape harvest on one of the France Passion sites.

Off again to France next month (17th) for two weeks but this time with the addition of friends in their rented Chausson Flash.

Will start with Giverny and then head down to the Loire region looking for France Passion sites and some quiet ACSI sites. After that, it depends on the weather and which way the wind is blowing

So, if any of you are in the western half of France from 17th to 1st October , look out for a Starspirit and a Chausson Flash in convoy.


----------



## CurlyBoy

b2tus said:


> We went down to the Dordogne region in the second half of last September. Very warm, fairly quiet and we had the bonus of joining in the grape harvest on one of the France Passion sites.
> 
> Off again to France next month (17th) for two weeks but this time with the addition of friends in their rented Chausson Flash.
> 
> Will start with Giverny and then head down to the Loire region looking for France Passion sites and some quiet ACSI sites. After that, it depends on the weather and which way the wind is blowing
> 
> So, if any of you are in the western half of France from 17th to 1st October , look out for a Starspirit and a Chausson Flash in convoy.


..we'll be in the Dordogne from the beginning of Sept so we will look out for you, we are in a Blue Hymer.

curlyboy


----------



## LPDrifter

bognormike said:


> Hi Drifter
> 
> we are heading across the water (Ok, under it!); we may see you in the Loire valley area - we've anly skirted the area or stopped off going north/ south beofre, so if the weather's right we may head that way - all very fluid at the moemnt 8)


Thanks Mike

When we have our destination /routes worked out in a bit more detail I will post them. Who know, if you guys a close by we could meet up for a night or two. I will be watching your posts too.

Drifer


----------



## bognormike

will be doing some research over the next couple of weeks - including looking through the MHF sites stick. We have camping cheques and ASCI available as well, so should be able to find some good sites


----------



## GEMMY

Try Germany and take in " The Rhine in Flames"

tony


----------



## martin1485

We're off to France on 2nd September for 6 weeks - heading South to St Tropez area. Nothing booked so if you're in France and see us in our Augusta, please give us a wave.


----------



## jud

b2tus said:


> We went down to the Dordogne region in the second half of last September. Very warm, fairly quiet and we had the bonus of joining in the grape harvest on one of the France Passion sites.
> 
> Off again to France next month (17th) for two weeks but this time with the addition of friends in their rented Chausson Flash.
> 
> Will start with Giverny and then head down to the Loire region looking for France Passion sites and some quiet ACSI sites. After that, it depends on the weather and which way the wind is blowing
> 
> So, if any of you are in the western half of France from 17th to 1st October , look out for a Starspirit and a Chausson Flash in convoy.


 hi b2tus. 21st aug to 3rd oct you never no .jud


----------



## me0wp00

*Re: Stopping and kids*



teemyob said:


> me0wp00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I could pull my kids from school and enjoy the quieter sites for 15E
> 
> 
> 
> Its really really frowned upon here and like the uk it can cause big problems for the parents, once your kids are 6 and in Primary school, it's an obligation that they go ever day, before 6 you can pull them when you want...problem I've got is one is 4 :lol: the other one 7
Click to expand...


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Just a thought but I'm taking a large dog bowl to fill with water and leave outside my motor home door. Never had a dog in my life but it'll make any potential thieves think twice before they take that chance!!!!!


----------



## CurlyBoy

GRUMPYOB said:


> Just a thought but I'm taking a large dog bowl to fill with water and leave outside my motor home door. Never had a dog in my life but it'll make any potential thieves think twice before they take that chance!!!!!


...or a long dog chain attached to MH :lol: we have two dogs and leave our tethering leads attached overnight.

curlyboy


----------

